# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Reay and District Gardening Club.

## Kenn

"The Galapagos Islands, " an illustrated talk by Colin Gregory on his trip to these remote islands.
7.30 pm at The Victoria Hall, Reay in The Sandside Room.
All welcome, raffle, tea and biscuits provided.

----------

